# My survey about Generations



## SharksFan99

Youngcat13 said:


> I did your questionnare twice to correct my answers


Ok. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## SharksFan99

Nephandus said:


> Wow... I was about to say they wouldn't be old enough, but I guess they could be 17 by now. Theoretically, I could've checked out someone I didn't think was necessarily old enough to talk (from my sense of the actual year, not their real or apparent age...). Of my issues with cute vs age, that was never one before.
> 
> Anyway... @SharksFan99 When I said Robocop, I was referring to the movie I mentioned in some of my responses, which I now don't recall if I even stated that I meant the original. I forgot there was a parody. I guess how we took the questions might show a pattern though.


Ah ok. At first I thought you meant that my questions were like they were made by a robot.


----------



## Youngcat

Filled it out


----------



## SharksFan99

Today is the last day that I will be accepting responses. I have received 117 responses so far. If possible, I would like to receive a minimum of 120 responses, as it is a nice rounded number. If you haven't filled it out yet, I would really appreciate it if you could please give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## SharksFan99

I only need to receive two more responses to round off to 120. If you haven't filled it out, I would really appreciate it if you could please do it. Thanks. 

https://goo.gl/forms/JpQYr1ikt94gO9jB2


----------



## SharksFan99

*bump.

https://goo.gl/forms/iLBC13YwpuPyWuaz2


----------



## Youngcat

Filled it out last afternoon


----------



## Youngcat

Hello


----------



## Youngcat

At 3-4pm Eastern European Summer Time


----------

